
HP Spectre x360 review: the best Windows laptop of 2016 - walterbell
http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/12/13914962/hp-spectre-x360-review-2016-laptop
======
FrancoDiaz
I'm pretty happy with my Lenovo X1 Carbon 4th gen that I bought back in May.
it seems to be about the same price as the HP when you beef up the SSD drive
and the RAM. My Lenovo is 1440p at 14", but I'm typically scaling the display
to 125%.

But that battery life the reviewer claims he's getting on that HP is pretty
incredible. I forget what Lenovo claimed mine was, but Chrome is a battery
drainer from hell, and I'm sure Visual Studio is too.

